# Quotazioni e vendita carte di Magic



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Aprile 2014)

Salve ragazzi oggi stavo rimettendo in ordine camera mia e mi son trovato un malloppo di carte di magic,tutte in ottime condizioni,dato che non ci gioco più,ho pensato di venderle. Sapete dove posso trovare delle quotazioni?


----------



## Butcher (9 Aprile 2014)

Vai su pyotty 
Anche io ho un sacco di carte Magic che dovrei vendere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vai su pyotty
> Anche io ho un sacco di carte Magic che dovrei vendere.



sono andato su questo sito,ma non trovo nulla in particolare 

in caso comunque dove potrei venderle?


----------



## Butcher (11 Aprile 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sono andato su questo sito,ma non trovo nulla in particolare
> 
> in caso comunque dove potrei venderle?



Non trovi le valutazioni? Devi andare in "tutte le carte" nel menù a sinistra e poi ricerchi la carta scrivendo il suo nome. Poi ti esce la descrizione e tutto con la sua valutazione accanto.


Eh purtroppo o su Ebay, Subito.it, siti così. Oppure se lì da te c'è qualche fumetteria/negozio di giochi da tavolo che le tratta o qualche covo di giocatori di Magic accaniti (quest'ultima opzione conviene parecchio, se le vendi al negozio te le valuta di meno in quanto deve comunque farci un ricavo poi).


----------



## Butcher (11 Aprile 2014)

Calcola che purtroppo le espansioni di Magic escono di continuo e quelle vecchie, a mano a mano, non possono essere più utilizzate nei tornei ufficiali. Quindi spero per te che non siano vecchie, altrimenti è difficile trovare un acquirente.
Molte delle mie infatti sono ancora nel cassetto dopo tanti anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Aprile 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Calcola che purtroppo le espansioni di Magic escono di continuo e quelle vecchie, a mano a mano, non possono essere più utilizzate nei tornei ufficiali. Quindi spero per te che non siano vecchie, altrimenti è difficile trovare un acquirente.
> Molte delle mie infatti sono ancora nel cassetto dopo tanti anni.



saranno di circa 3-4 anni fa,sul sito ho risolto.

Ho chiesto a un posto del genere come dici tu,però accettano solo le carte rare o comunque carte che gli servono perchè ne hanno già troppe,io invece ho bisogno di sbarazzarmene al più presto e al tempo stesso farci qualche soldo. purtroppo sono in un vicolo cieco. Quanto mi conviene metterle su ebay/subito? cioè su una carta che vale 50 centesimi? Li guadagno effettivamente?


----------



## Mou (11 Aprile 2014)

Su eBay ti consiglio di venderle in blocco.


----------



## Butcher (11 Aprile 2014)

Si confermo, vendi tutto in blocco!
Le carte comuni (non-rare) difficilmente le piazzi ai rivenditori, quindi ti conviene vendere direttamente ad un giocatore e, a meno che non tu non voglia perdere tempo per trovarli nelle sale da gioco, vendi in blocco su ebay.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (10 Gennaio 2022)

i prezzi sono schizzati alle stelle negli ultimi tempi...specialmente per le reserved lists e carte che vengono ora usate nelle varie modalita` OLD SCHOOL.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (10 Gennaio 2022)

Vai su Catawiki. Ci sono date tutti i giorni


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Gennaio 2022)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sono andato su questo sito,ma non trovo nulla in particolare
> 
> in caso comunque dove potrei venderle?


Prova con eBay o subito..


----------

